# Boys' Primary School - Dundrum or surrounds



## Staples (15 May 2007)

Currently looking at options for sending junior to school in a couple of years' time.

Does anyone have any recommendations/views on boys' primary schools in the Dundrum area or somewhere nearby (Stillorgan, Milltown, Goatstown, Ballinteer, etc)?

Not concerned whether school is public or private.  The quality of teaching and general ethos are of more importance.

Thanks 

S


----------



## miselemeas (21 Jul 2007)

1. St Olaf's NS Balally - excellent, from personal experience
2. Taney National School - excellent, from recommendation and experience of teaching them when they arrive at 2nd level.


----------



## RainyDay (22 Jul 2007)

I was surprised to hear a couple of bad experiences of Holy Cross in Dundrum while canvassing in the recent election campaign. It used to have a great reputation. Our Lady's Boys in Ballinteer doesn't have a great reputation either, but I hear they got a new principal recently and things are improving. I've heard some good things about St Attracta's in Meadowbrook. Scoil Naithi in Ballinteer is a gaelscoil and has a strong reputation.


----------



## ice (22 Jul 2007)

St laurences in Stillorgan is an excellent school. It has the reputation of being a bit of a GAA school with a big emphasis on sport.

Oatlands is another one in the area. Smaller classes than Laurences with lots more green space and a secondary school attached.

Our Ladys Grove in Goatstown has a good reputation. Its a mixed school, not sure if you want boys only.

St Tereasa's in Mount Merrion would be well regarded. Its also mixed but difficult to get into if you are not from the area.

What school is nearest to you? Its great to be able to walk/cycle to school rather than have to drive if at all possible.

Lots of these schools will have long waiting lists and an enrolment policy that favours parish children. I would put your childs name down in a number of schools ASAP and go and visit a few, keeping in contact with the ones you like, to let them know you are interested in their school.


----------



## miselemeas (22 Jul 2007)

I'd agree wholeheartedly with the suggestion of having a school within walking distance - kids are not as tired, have more time for study, extra-curricular, social activities and have a better sense of 'place' - saves all the driving too. The national schools do a great job and if there's one near you go for it so long as classes are of a reasonable size.

It's a good idea to think ahead - find out when you visit schools what second level schools their students normally filter to, which may help you make a final decision. Hate to tell you this, but you will have to put his name down on lists for many second level schools at the same time as primary level...


----------



## Staples (23 Jul 2007)

Nearest school is Holy Cross but like Rainyday, have heard a few ropey stories.  Heard some good ones about Laurence's but it's beyond a walk.

Private is an option.  Not that I'm loaded but it would still only be a fraction of the cost of the creche!!!!


----------



## ice (23 Jul 2007)

If Holy Cross is within walking distance then Taney should be near you too.

Know lots of people who send their kids to taney and love it. Mixed school, Church of Ireland, again a waiting list so get name down ASAP.

If you are going to have to drive somewhere then Laurences would be my recommendation of all the schools mentioned.


----------



## RainyDay (23 Jul 2007)

Staples said:


> Private is an option.  Not that I'm loaded but it would still only be a fraction of the cost of the creche!!!!


Are there any private boys primary schools in the area? I know Notre Dame still have a small girls primary, but I wasn't aware of any boys.


----------



## Staples (24 Jul 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

I'm aware that Taney is excellent and have made enquiries but as you've said it's heavily oversubscribed with preference given to Church of Ireland and other protestant faiths, both within the immediate vicinity and beyond.  Realistically, it's not on.

From another thread, it seems Wesley College is an option.  Not really within walking distance but a much easier drive i.e. without the need to negotiate Kilmacud Road, Chuchtown road, etc.


----------



## pat127 (24 Jul 2007)

Staples said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I'm aware that Taney is excellent and have made enquiries but as you've said it's heavily oversubscribed with preference given to Church of Ireland and other protestant faiths, both within the immediate vicinity and beyond.  Realistically, it's not on.
> 
> From another thread, it seems Wesley College is an option.  Not really within walking distance but a much easier drive i.e. without the need to negotiate Kilmacud Road, Chuchtown road, etc.





St Mary's Boys' School, Rathfarnham on the corner of Grange Rd. Good focus on sport if that's of interest. Also music (Rathfarnham Concert Band).


----------



## RainyDay (24 Jul 2007)

Staples said:


> T
> From another thread, it seems Wesley College is an option.


I thought Wesley wasn't a full primary school - just a prep school with 6th class only.


----------



## Staples (25 Jul 2007)

RainyDay said:


> I thought Wesley wasn't a full primary school - just a prep school with 6th class only.


 

I'll check this.  Thanks.


----------



## Staples (26 Jul 2007)

Anyone have any views on St Killian's in Clonskeagh?


----------



## woddle (27 Jul 2007)

Ballyroan boy school, great school in Rathfarnham and I have my own two down for an educate together school, theres one in nutgrove not to far from Dundrum, you should check out there website


----------



## miselemeas (27 Jul 2007)

Scoil Naithi, Ballinteer - Irish school with very good reputation. Students normally progress to Colaiste Eoin or Colaiste Iosagain, Stillorgan, at 2nd level.  It's located between Marlay Park and Nutgrove.


----------



## Staples (28 Jul 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

Not keen though on all-Irish speaking schools for a number of reasons.


----------



## Cillian M (25 Sep 2009)

Two of my children are currently attending Holy Cross School in Dundrum. They are so happy at the school and have wonderful teachers. There is a great atmosphere in the place. The emphasis on teaching and learning is wonderful. They also have great after school activities. As parents we are kept up to date on developments (new science lab etc.) on a regular basis. I would really recommend this school to any prospective parents.


----------



## huskerdu (26 Sep 2009)

St Attractas in Ballinteer is very near Dundrum and has a very good reputation locally.


----------



## Yorrick (26 Sep 2009)

Divine Word Marley Grange, St Marys Rathfarnham are both very good


----------



## ophelia (28 Sep 2009)

My children attended St. Kilian's German School, Clonskeagh.  Really good school if you want your children to do well in European languages. German taught from Kindergarten. Good atmosphere and have had no major problems over the years. They have merged now with the Lycee Francais so strong French influence also. It is co-ed though - don't know if you want boys only.


----------

